# Funerals Planned For Fallen Officers CT



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*New Haven, Hartford Officers' Lives End Short*

POSTED: 8:57 am EDT October 23, 2006
UPDATED: 10:23 am EDT October 23, 2006

Funerals will take place this week for two police officers who died over the weekend.

In New Haven, a police officer beloved by children succumbed to his injuries on Saturday. Officer Dan Picagli was struck by a car last Tuesday night while working an extra-duty construction detail.

*Funeral Arrangements For Officer Dan Picagli:*

_Wake:_ Tuesday from 4 to 9 p.m. in East Haven
_Funeral:_ Wednesday at 10 a.m. at Our Lady of Pompei Church
Officer Picagli's burial will take place at All Saints Cemetery in North Haven.

*Send Your Condolence: Leave Messages For Officer Picagli's Family Here*

In Hartford, a police officer who was scheduled to become a sergeant next month has died after a crash on Saturday. Officer Matthew Arace died after he rear-ended a tractor-trailer on southbound Interstate 91 near Exit 29.

*Funeral Arrangements For Officer Matthew Arace:*

_Wake:_ Wednesday from 3 to 8 p.m. at the D'Esopo Funeral Home in Wethersfield
_Funeral:_ Thursday at 10 a.m. at the Holy Trinity Church on Capitol Avenue in Hartford
Officer Arace's burial will take place at Cedar Hill Cemetery in Hartford.

*Send Your Condolence: Leave Messages For Officer Arace's Family Here*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

too many of these lately...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officers, Friends March For Picagli*

*Hundreds Attend Funeral For Fallen Officer*

*EAST HAVEN, Conn. -- *Police officers marched to and stood shoulder-to-shoulder inside an East Haven church to honor of New Haven police Officer Dan Picagli.

Picagli was struck by a car last Tuesday while working an extra-duty construction detail. The officer, beloved by children, succumbed to his injuries on Saturday. Picagli ran the city's police athletic league and touched the lives of dozens of city children.

Hundreds of men and women in uniform along with family and friends filled and surrounded Our Lady of Pompeii Church in East Haven on Wednesday morning to attend the funeral service.

Officers from near and far flocked to East Haven to honor Picagli.

"Personally it affects everybody. We're all being a big family. We're all an individual family so we always feel a loss," said Shuan McColgan of the Danbury Police Department.

Members of the East Providence police force were in attendance as well. Five years ago one of their officers was killed in a training accident and they said they remember the presence and support of New Haven officers during their loss.

"It's tough. I remember when we buried our own. It's a tough time, but you want to be here with somebody," said Detective Carl Jacobson of East Providence.

Following a 21-gun salute and graveside words, New Haven Police Chief Francisco Ortiz spoke of the fallen member of his force.

"This family and the officers who are closest to this family are just at a loss for words," Ortiz told Eyewitness News. "They are in disbelief. A young man in the prime of his life with so much of his life with so much to offer, a the same time, they affirm that he has accomplished so much. This officer touched the lives of thousands in New Haven."

The service ended by noon and officers began the procession to All Saints Cemetery in North Haven.

"Dan Picagli was everything you could ask for in a police officer, as a father and as a member of this community," New Haven Mayor John DeStefano said.

East Haven and North Branford officers closed down Route 80 to allow for the procession to pass. Black bunting draped the doorway at New Haven police station and flags were at half-staff in honor of Picagli.

Related To Story

​​


​Officer Dan Picagli​​
*OFFICER DAN PICAGLI*
_New Haven Department of Police Service_
_1968 - 2006_
*Send Condolence To Family*








 *Video: *Officers March For, Mourn Picagli








 *Video: *Kids Make Cards For Picagli
*· *18-year veteran
*· *Four children, including foster child
*· *1996: Became a school resource officer
*· *2002: Put in charge of PAL
*· *Mentored many children
*· *Alum of Eli Whitney Tech in Hamden
*· *Avid N.Y. Yankees & Rangers fan

In lieu of flowers, the family asks that memorial gifts go toward:

The Matthew & Jennifer Picagli Education Fund
c/o New Alliance Bank
Main Street
East Haven, CT 06512

*Click here to e-mail newstips to Eyewitness News, or dial toll-free: 866-289-0333.*
_Be sure to stay with WFSB.com and Channel 3 Eyewitness News for the latest news updates._









*Previous Stories:*

October 23, 2006: Funerals Planned For Fallen Officers
October 21, 2006: New Haven Officer Hit By Car Dies
_Copyright 2006 by *WFSB.com*. All rights reserved._
_This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed_​


----------

